# 2006 GTO - Broken Fuel Tank Filler Door



## O'Town (Jan 12, 2007)

Okay, the fuel lid (fuel tank filler door) broke off my 2006 GTO today and while I've found a GM replacement online I am unsure of how to physically replace it. I unscrewed the 3 screws that are holding the latch in but when trying to pull it out there's not enough clearance due to the neck being in the way. I noticed 3 bolts but I didn't want to undue those until after I got some feedback on here. A diagram or video on how to do this would be great! Hopefully I've been clear in what I am looking for. I've also taken pictures so it makes more sense (forgive the dirty car, haha). Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------

